# dépanneur (épicerie)



## Syagrius

Bonjour

Au Québec nous utilisons le mot "dépanneur" pour désigner l'épicerie du coin, ce petit magasin où on achète du coca-cola, des cigarettes, des magazines, les journaux, etc...

Je sais qu'en France vous dites familièrement "chez l'Arabe" mais y a-t-il un mot plus formel pour désigner ce genre de commerce chez vous?

Épicerie du coin?

Suggestions s.v.p.

Merci


----------



## FranParis

Formellement ce serait le commerce de proximité. Mais en langage courant c'est effectivement l'épicerie du coin.


----------



## Syagrius

Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je ne vois pas d'équivalent français au "dépanneur" québécois. "l'arabe du coin" est une expression plutôt parisienne.

Traditionnellement, dans les campagnes il y avait l'"épicerie-bar-tabac" (-journaux quelquefois) ou "bar-tabac-épicerie".


----------



## Sepia

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je ne vois pas d'équivalent français au "dépanneur" québécois. "l'arabe du coin" est une expression plutôt parisienne.
> 
> Traditionnellement, dans les campagnes il y avait l'"épicerie-bar-tabac" (-journaux quelquefois) ou "bar-tabac-épicerie".




C'est la premiere fois que j'entend "dépanneur" significant "l'arabe du coin" (qui, parfois, n'est pas du tout arabe). Mais pour mois l'équivalent est clair:

J'ai pense avoir acheté tout dans le supermarché. Chez mois je vois que j'ai oublié le sauce pour les spaghetti (Problème!!! = "en panne"). Donc, j'ai besoin d'un "dépanneur".


Une question aux canadiens: Le 7-11 (seven-eleven), pour vous, c'est aussi un "dépanneur"?


----------



## Ploupinet

Et bien le problème... C'est que l'équivalent du dépanneur n'existe pas en France, c'est encore différent de l'épicerie arabe d'après moi ! A ma connaissance, rien en France ne permet simultanément de faire une grille de Loto, acheter des cigarettes, le journal, des chips, de la bière,...


----------



## itka

Ploupinet said:


> Et bien le problème... C'est que l'équivalent du dépanneur n'existe pas en France, c'est encore différent de l'épicerie arabe d'après moi ! A ma connaissance, rien en France ne permet simultanément de faire une grille de Loto, acheter des cigarettes, le journal, des chips, de la bière,...



Non, en effet... Faut croire qu'on n'oublie jamais rien ! 

Les seuls dépanneurs que j'appelle viennent réparer ma voiture, ma machine à laver, ma télé... tout ce qui se déglingue... et se font payer très cher pour cela... sans compter le déplacement !


----------



## tie-break

Ploupinet said:


> A ma connaissance, rien en France ne permet simultanément de faire une grille de Loto, acheter des cigarettes, le journal, des chips, de la bière,...


 
Peut-être dans les stations-service des autoroutes ?


----------



## itka

tie-break said:


> Peut-être dans les stations-service des autoroutes ?



 Peut-être Stef...!

Enfin, pas vraiment les stations-service, mais les centres commerciaux où se trouve un bureau de tabac... mais si on doit aller sur l'autoroute pour se faire "dépanner", c'est un comble !



_message codé : Ya un K, comme ça, il s'est retrouvé en cafard ! Dans "La Métamorphose"...
_


----------



## JRM

Sepia said:


> C'est la premiere fois que j'entend "dépanneur" significant "l'arabe du coin" (qui, parfois, n'est pas du tout arabe). Mais pour mois l'équivalent est clair:
> 
> J'ai pense avoir acheté tout dans le supermarché. Chez mois je vois que j'ai oublié le sauce pour les spaghetti (Problème!!! = "en panne"). Donc, j'ai besoin d'un "dépanneur".
> 
> 
> Une question aux canadiens: Le 7-11 (seven-eleven), pour vous, c'est aussi un "dépanneur"?


 
Qui. Il y a des depanneurs de 24 heures qui sont comme les 7-11.


----------



## Syagrius

Donc, un entrepreneur qui désirerait conquérir la France avec le concept du "dépanneur" du Québec, ferait fortune.
Un entrepreneur Québécois a une gigantesque chaîne de dépanneurs au Québec et elle a pris de l'expansion au Canada anglais et aux États-Unis et ça continue, car le concept est pratique.

Les stations services des grandes pétrolières et celles des indépendants ont construits des "dépanneurs" remplaçant les simples stations libre-service au Québec.

Donc, je vais simplement indiquer "épicerie du coin" dans mon texte.

En passant, les anglophones du Québec, utilisent aussi le terme "dépanneur" même en anglais pour désigner l'épicerie du coin ou la station d'essence libre-service où l'on vend journaux, bière, cigarettes, magazines, tablesse de chocolat, etc...

Merci.


----------



## ob1

Comme mot français pour traduire dépanneur, il y a ... drugstore ?


----------



## tie-break

ob1 said:


> Comme mot français pour traduire dépanneur, il y a ... drugstore ?


 
Je pense qu'il s'agit là plutot d'un mot emprunté de l'anglais...


----------



## Syagrius

Ah oui, "drugstore" j'ai entendu ce mot dans les films Français.

On vend bien coca-cola, billets de loterie, cigarettes, litres de lait, journaux et barres de chocolats, etc.. dans ces commerces?

Merci de votre réponse.


----------



## Nanon

Certes oui, mais les drugstores sont plutôt grands et se trouvent dans de grandes villes, en France. Ce n'est donc pas un équivalent strict de l'épicerie du coin ou du village, arabe ou pas...
Ma grand-mère utilisait une jolie expression que je n'ai entendue chez personne d'autre : "le magasin de l'oubli".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Les drugstores ont presque disparu non ?


----------



## Sepia

tie-break said:


> Je pense qu'il s'agit là plutot d'un mot emprunté de l'anglais...




Je ne crois pas. Au Canada anglophone je les connais simplement comme "the corner store". Je n'ai jamais entendu un mot comme "depanneur" ou similaire en anglais.


----------



## tie-break

Sepia said:


> Je ne crois pas. Au Canada anglophone je les connais simplement comme "the corner store". Je n'ai jamais entendu un mot comme "depanneur" ou similaire en anglais.


 

Pourtant le TLF confirme l'origine étrangère (anglo-américaine plus précisément) du mot "drug-store" :


DRUG(-)STORE, _(*DRUG STORE*, DRUG-STORE) _subst. masc.

*Étymol. et Hist. *1949 (SARTRE, _Mort ds âme,_ p. 10). Anglo-amér. _drug-store _(composé de _drug_ « drogue » empr. au même mot fr. et de _store _« magasin ») de même sens, attesté dep. 1810 ds _NED Suppl._2


----------



## itka

Ni le nom, ni la chose ne sont d'origine française. Les deux ont été empruntés à l'anglais... ou plutôt l'américain.

En France, je crois bien qu'il n'y a eu qu'un seul "drugstore" qui ait vraiment porté ce nom : celui des Champs-Elysées, ouvert à grand renfort de publicité en 1958.

Maintenant, la chose est un peu plus commune (sorte de bazar-épicerie-supermarché), où on trouve un peu de tout, mais pas souvent de journaux (sauf le quotidien du lieu), pas de tabac et pas de médicaments... Il ne reste pas grand-chose du concept !


----------



## JRM

Syagrius said:


> Un entrepreneur Québécois a une gigantesque chaîne de dépanneurs au Québec et elle a pris de l'expansion au Canada anglais et aux États-Unis et ça continue, car le concept est pratique.
> 
> Les stations services des grandes pétrolières et celles des indépendants ont construits des "dépanneurs" remplaçant les simples stations libre-service au Québec.
> 
> Donc, je vais simplement indiquer "épicerie du coin" dans mon texte.
> 
> En passant, les anglophones du Québec, utilisent aussi le terme "dépanneur" même en anglais pour désigner l'épicerie du coin ou la station d'essence libre-service où l'on vend journaux, bière, cigarettes, magazines, tablesse de chocolat, etc...
> 
> Merci.


 
Je suis anglophone de Québec et je suis en train d´utiliser wordreference pour améliorer mon français (as you may have supposed). 

Alors vous etes correct, comme je suis, toujours j'utilise le mot dépanneur comme c'est le mot d'utiliser...

Je voudrais savoir comment s'appelle le nom de la gigantesque chaîne de dépanneurs au Québec si je vous comprends.

Merci


----------



## MovieTranslator

Salut à tous
Les Français disent le plus souvent "chez le reubeu" ("arabe", en verlan). C'est la traduction la plus proche de "dépanneur" (épicerie ouverte tard le soir). Mais comme c'est un peu politiquement incorrect, on peut parler "d'épicerie de nuit". Certains Français disent aussi "dépanneur", mais c'est relativement rare, et contextualisé (Ex. "on va acheter de la bière chez le dépanneur ?").


----------



## PhilFrEn

Je n'ai jamais entendu parler de "_dépanneur_", à part, comme cela a été dit, pour une voiture ou une machine à laver. Bien évidemment le sens est clair, "_dépanner_" en cas de manque de quelque chose.

"_L'Arabe du coin_", même après vécu 3 ans à Marseille, je n'ai jamais entendu ca non plus. Pour moi, cela sonne plutôt mal et très vague, car dans le centre de Marseille, beaucoup de commerce sont tenus par des Arabes. Me dire "_l'Arabe du coin_" se traduira dans mon esprit par: me parle t'il de ma laverie, du bureau de tabac, du kebab ou encore du bar?

Pour moi ce genre de petits magasins sont soit des _épiceries_, soit des _superettes_, soit encore si j'écoute mes parents, des "_petits Casino_", en relation avec la marque très souvent trouvables partout en France sous la forme de ces petites épiceries.


----------



## Rpkx

En Belgique, nous avons des night-shops ou magasins de nuit, ouverts souvent de 18 à 24 heures (et même plus tard en ville) et le dimanche de 12 à 24 heures.
Ils sont la plupart du temps tenus par des Pakistanais ou des Indiens.


----------



## JRM

je ne comprends pas porquoi on utiliserait le mot dépanneur. Je ne connais pas totalement la langue français mais j'ai cherché dans le dictionaire anglais-français et les mots plus prochque je peux trouver sont:

dépanner
dépanneuse
dépannage

a ha service de dépannage

alor je pense que l'histoire de Syiagrius l'explique l'histoire du mot

alors le dépann - eur , le eur doit le faire dans le sens commercial


----------



## itka

Je n'emploierais que les mots "épicerie" ou "superette" dans ce sens... Je crois que "l'Arabe du coin" outre le fait que ce ne soit pas très politiquement correct en effet, risque de n'être compris qu'à Paris : c'est une petite épicerie-bazar ouverte tard le soir et le dimanche, et tenue par un Maghrébin.  Je ne crois pas que ce genre de commerce existe ailleurs...  (Enfin : je n'en ai jamais vu ailleurs). Dans ma ville (grand sud) il existe à ma connaissance UN commerce de ce type, tenu si je ne me trompe par des Libanais...

Avant de lire cette discussion, je n'aurais pas compris le sens de "dépanneur" et je ne crois pas être la seule...

De toute façon, en France, vous ne trouverez ni tabac, ni journaux, ni médicaments dans ce type de boutique... donc, ne tombez pas en panne le soir !


----------



## zazap

Ne vous inquiétez pas, vous n'avez pas à utiliser ce beau mot québécois!  Ici en Espagne ils n'existent pas non plus, et ils me manquent.


----------



## Syagrius

En effet, nous avons souvent des mots familiers par peuples, par villes, par groupes sociaux.
L'idéal c'est de s'adapter au lieu où on va.

Merci pour vos réponses, thank you very much.


----------



## Budd

Peut-être ce fil de discussion sera utile: convenience store.


----------

